# The Bachelor 2016



## Gracie

I feel so fucking stupid watching this crap. But...I did.
Ben seems like a nice guy, but wtf is he thinking???? Chicken lady looks, acts, walks, clucks like a fucking chicken. Bimbo Lace is clingy, manipulative, whiney, a drunk...and he gives her AND chicken lady a rose.

He may be nice and he may be kinda cute, but he's dumb.


----------



## MisterBeale

At least one person watched the show . . . .


----------



## Gracie

I know. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Blackrook

It's not real. Everything that happens is because the writers of the show made it happen.  It's not real.


----------



## Gracie

Which is why he kept that batshit crazy Lace. Drama.


----------



## MisterBeale

Blackrook said:


> It's not real. Everything that happens is because the writers of the show made it happen.  It's not real.


IOW, it's no different than your nightly news broadcast, CNN, MSBC, PBS, BBC, or FOX. . . .


----------



## rcfieldz

I knew Hollywood was a myth.  Would You Accept An Arranged Marriage By ABC TV? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> I feel so fucking stupid watching this crap. But...I did.
> Ben seems like a nice guy, but wtf is he thinking???? Chicken lady looks, acts, walks, clucks like a fucking chicken. Bimbo Lace is clingy, manipulative, whiney, a drunk...and he gives her AND chicken lady a rose.
> 
> He may be nice and he may be kinda cute, but he's dumb.


There's a new bachelors in paradise starting. Looks like it's going to be good. Chad's a dick


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

OMG.. So pissed that Nick Viall was chosen as the next Bachelor.. I'm a HUGE fan but can't watch him.. Luke should have been the one chosen.


----------



## rcfieldz

As long as the girls get real drunk the first night and have a cat fight I'll watch. What are the chances for that?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

rcfieldz said:


> As long as the girls get real drunk the first night and have a cat fight I'll watch. What are the chances for that?


lol Normally quite good..


----------

